# Roomie to grow?



## TheRealGhostbuster (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't want to sound like one of those impatient "wheres the next part" guy.
But is it still going on?


----------



## Viriel (Jan 14, 2007)

Doesn't seem like it, there hasnt been an update in 2 months but something could be up with the author and those things do take a long time, especialy since it's being done for free. Guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Milkdud (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, when the author put out some art before Roomie to Grow (Which was renamed, but I Forget what it was renamed) she said "Hurrah to finally following through with something!"

Which means she's not really the type to finish anything, so don't expect a new installment any time soon.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 27, 2007)

I miss it too.


Dennis


----------



## Scx (Feb 28, 2007)

TheRealGhostbuster said:


> I don't want to sound like one of those impatient "wheres the next part" guy.
> But is it still going on?



Oh ye of little faith. A couple of months hiatus? Bah! 

I have myself a few series that havn't been updated in awhile, but they're not forgotten. If you want updates on my series faster, then send me an envelope full of Benjamins with promise of another upon completion, and they'll get written chop chop, but in lieu of that, well, you'll just hafta go read the old ones and take care of yourself.

I'm taking care of the rent and car insurance. What the authour (artist) behind 'Roomie To Grow' is up to I have no idea

In the meantime, I'll get to the stories when I want to. And you'll get the updates when I want you to, which may not be the same thing.

So there. Nyah. 
_Scx_


----------



## Caine (Mar 2, 2007)

Hooray for free enterprise!!!


----------



## Tement (Mar 2, 2007)

I noticed the status bar went from 40% to 50% a couple of weeks ago... Maybe a good sign?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Mar 2, 2007)

Can a sign really be good or bad? Does a sign have the ability to say "I'm going to be an evil sign" or "I'm going to be a good little sign"?


----------



## freebird (Apr 8, 2007)

Thats questionable. I have little faith in progress bars after ther VGcats one got stuck at 'tuesday' for a month. Geez, that man is terrible for deadlines.


----------

